# HD 4670 und 1920x1080



## Asphalaen (17. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab momentan ne 8600GT (512M, und will demnächst von meinem 19" Monitor mit 1280x1024 auf nen 24" Widescreen mit 1920x1080 umsteigen.
Denkt ihr, die HD4670 (1G packt das?

MfG
Asphalaen


----------



## Pethry (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 2x die HD 3870 drin und es läuft wunder bar auf 1920x1080


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Januar 2010)

Pethry schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x die HD 3870 drin und es läuft wunder bar auf 1920x1080



2x im Crossfire oder auf 2 Rechnern?


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Willst du auch in FullHD-Auflösung spielen? Dann könnte die HD4670 nämlich etwas zu schwach sein; würd dir eher eine HD4770 oder HD5770 empfehlen.
Der Prozessor sollte natürlich auch nicht zu schwach sein.


----------



## KilJael (17. Januar 2010)

Pethry schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x die HD 3870 drin und es läuft wunder bar auf 1920x1080



Ich hab sogar nur 1 davon drinne, schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen das Teil, also kannste ohne Probleme machen @TE


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, die 3870 ist etwas schneller als die 4670; wobei das minimal ist.


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Willst du auch in FullHD-Auflösung spielen? Dann könnte die HD4670 nämlich etwas zu schwach sein; würd dir eher eine HD4770 oder HD5770 empfehlen.
> Der Prozessor sollte natürlich auch nicht zu schwach sein.



Prozessor hab ich den Q9400 mit (4x) 2,66 GHz, also das sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Ich werd's halt mal auf der maximalen Auflösung versuchen, wenn das nicht geht, kann man ja immer noch auf 1680x1050 runterskalieren oder so.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich würd ne 4770 holen. Gibt es inzwischen für ca. 80 Euro und hat bei weitem mehr Power. Auf die paar Euro kann es doch auch nicht ankommen.

Hier zum Beispiel:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a459965.html

Da konnte man kürzlich sogar in der Nacht versandkostenfrei bestellen. Musst mal kucken, ob das noch geht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Januar 2010)

Also habe selber eine 4770 damit geht es super kommt natürlich auch auf dienen Prozessor an^^


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Technik-Forum !


----------



## Cutlan (17. Januar 2010)

*http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2010/test_ati_radeon_hd_5670/*


hier findest du auch die Ati 4670 und 4770.

fazit ist mal sollte zur 5670 oder 5750/0 greifen


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Ne 5750 ist aber gut 20 Euro teurer als eine 4770. Und eine 5670 bei gleichen Preis langsamer. Jemand, der zum Beispiel nur Wow spielt, der fährt da mit einer 4770er besser. Wozu ne langsamere und gleich teuere 5670 kaufen, wenn Wow nicht mal DirectX10 unterstützt. Da sollte man also schon je nach Verwendungszweck abwägen.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2010)

_Die 1GB sollte das packen..ich hab mit der 256MB Variante im iMac bei 2560x1440 bei CSS immer über 100FPS..war jetzt das einzige was ich testen konnte / getestet habe.._
_
_
_Aber hör auf Klos - nimm lieber die 5750/4770._


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2010)

also eine HD4670 für FullHD finde ich ein wenig schwach. Wenn ich sehe, dass selbst meine GTX275 auf 1920x1080 mit maximalen Einstellungen und AA teilweise schon arg zu kämpfen hat - und dabei steht ihr ein 3,4GHz Q9550 zur Seite - dann schafft das die HD4670 sicher nicht. Bei aktuellen Spielen werden keinesfalls hohe Details möglich sein.


Ich persönlich würde mindestens zu einer HD5770 greifen, wenn man auch ein wenig Freude haben will. Sicher geht es auch mit einer HD4770, aber sicher nicht so flott wie mit der großen Karte.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

Leute irgendwie expandiert ihr hier das Budget gewaltig. Ne HD4670 ist inzwischen für ca. 55€ neu zu haben. Für eine HD4770 zahlt man gleich 25-30€ mehr, bei der HD5770 sind schon 80€...;D


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Januar 2010)

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind.. was denkt ihr denn wie mein Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.2GHz und die 4850 1GB mit FullHd fertig werden?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Kommt auf die Spiele an die du spielen willst. WoW, MW2, CS sollten zum Beispiel laufen. Crysis hingegen eher weniger auf hohen Details :>


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Januar 2010)

Da haste mich ja schon getroffen mit WoW, CSS und MW2. Crysis hab ich z.Z. nicht mehr drauf da es immer abgestürzt ist. Aber bald kommt ja eh die 5850 oder eine neue Nvidia, je nachdem wie da das P/L Verhältnis bist dahin ist.


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Da sollte eigentlich alles laufen, manches eben nur mit mittleren Details. Meine 8800GT (die ja schwächer als eine 4850 ist) wird auf 1680x1050 mit Crysis auf Very High gerade noch so fertig (und bei mir läuft nur ein E8400), also sollte das mit einer 4850 auf Mittel-Hoch mit FullHD durchaus laufen.


----------



## Independent (18. Januar 2010)

Nur ein E8400? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding is Bombe. Ich hab den E8500 und egal welchen Zwanzigkerner du da erneuerst, die Performance wird sich nicht verbessern

Son E8 overclocked is schon ne Wucht.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Klar, der 8400 ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das 'nur' war auch nur auf den P2 X4 940 von Vaishyana bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asphalaen (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Spiele an die du spielen willst. WoW, MW2, CS sollten zum Beispiel laufen. Crysis hingegen eher weniger auf hohen Details :>



WoW waere einer der Kandidaten... TMNations hab ich noch, und ansonsten eher aeltere Dinge wie Freelancer o.ae.
Sollte dann doch gehen, oder?


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

ich würd ne 4850 empfehlen wenn das der Geldbeutel hergibt


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Die 4850 ist veraltet. Die frisst für das was sie bringt zu viel Strom. Je nach benötigter Leistung würd ich zu ner 4770/4890/5770 greifen. Preislich liegen die alle zwischen 80 und 100 Euro.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

naja das war jetzt Preis/Leistung bei grosser Auflösung bis 85 Euro

Stromverbrauch etc. erstmal aussen vor gelassen 

4890/5770 100 Euro need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja das war jetzt Preis/Leistung bei grosser Auflösung bis 85 Euro
> 
> Stromverbrauch etc. erstmal aussen vor gelassen
> 
> ...


HD5770
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a491304.html
bei der komm ich glatt ins Grübeln *g*

HD4890 war glaub ich ein Tippfehler, HD4870
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a392406.html


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

jo war auch nich böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja die Preise werden langsam wobei ich noch nie eine Club3D hatte


----------



## Varitu (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab an nem 2.PC eine 4670 (512M an einem FullHD Monitor mit WoW in Betrieb.
Generell wird sich erstmal die 512 zur 1024MB Variante nix abtun, da die Karte nur einen 128Bit RAM-Bus mit DDR3 hat und auserdem nicht shcnell genug ist um 1GB sinnvoll zu nutzen.
Eine 3870 ist deutlich schneller als eine 4670.
Ich würde dir raten ,je nach Budget eine Karte ab 4770, 4850 oder 5750 zu nehmen. WObei da 1Gb auch noch nicht sinnvoll genutz werden können. Die Karten haben einfach nicht genug Power für Spiele mit Maiximalen Details wo 1GB RAMgenutzt werden.

Zur Leistung der 4670:

Also mit Max Detials (Sichtweite und Objektweite 1-2 STufen runter und Schatten aus) hat man in der alten Welt immer flüssige 40-80FPS.
Dalaran gehts dann runter, so 20-25, rest von Nordend gute 30-40. IN Raids je nach Zauerbn etc. gehts natürlich runter.

Generell verliert man ca. 15-40% der FPS (von 1280*1024 ---> FullHD). Hatte vorher selber nen 17Zöller mit der 1280iger AUflösung.

Gruß Varitu


----------

